# drippy eye/tear stains



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've NOT tried any of these but perhaps have a read through and see if any would be suitable. 

http://malteseluv.homestead.com/Tearstains.html


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I read somewhere that using filtered water helps. Gisgo has always had filtered water and never had any tear stains. Possibly just coincidence...but its an easy thing to try.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it can help with some dogs.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No experience of this .. but heard bottled/ filtered water helps. 

Although it may be a blocked tear duct, so may be worth getting your vet to check it. Have you got a photo?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes - like a Brita water filter. We have one built into our fridge so it's easy for us.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Light coulored dogs can have bad trear staning. some thinks like diet and bottle watter can help reduce it but its often something they have for life. 

there is a product that you can add to her food called angel eyes but yoi can only use it for a short time then you need to stop it for a bit as it has an antibiotic in it. you cant buy it in the uk only the usa. 

another product is eye envey. a topical treatment, a powder and a liquid used togeter to clear the tear staning every couple of days depending on how bad it is. 


but in general its just something that you will have to get used to.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't have that problem cause Molly's face is brown but she does get goopy eyes so I wash them with a damp facecloth or use Top Paw eye wipes (unscented) on her. It takes the goop out but she tries to chew them so I have better luck with the wet facecloth. Not sure if the wipes work on stains??


----------

